# November Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

The November theme was *"Fetch!"*, so choose your favourite fetching Retriever (which might be hard, because they're all "fetching"!  ).

Once again, there were a couple of ineligible entries. Please remember that you must have at least 25 posts to enter, so keep posting and join us in December!  The contest only allows one entry per member, so if you post more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the contest.

*
1. Megora:









2. ShadowGolden:









3. Ninde'Gold:









4. GoldenMum:









5. DieselDog:









6. Hunter'sMom:









7. Vhuynh2:









8. General V:









9. jackie hubert:









10. Krys!:









11. Max's Dad:









12. Cathy's Gunner:









13. Happy:









14. rik:









15. jealous1:









16. BriGuy:









17. mich4242:









18. Waggily Tail:









19. inge:









20. akgolden:









21. hollyk:









22. Jushing:









23. Ivyacres:









24. SimTek:









25. Jennifer1:









26. Rainheart:









27. Tennyson:









28. dezymond:









29. Drubrauva:









30. soxOZ:









31. Heart O'Gold:









32. Tanyac:









33. Dallas Gold:









34. Allan's Girl:









35. Thalie:









36. Karen519:









37. Joanne & Asia:









38. Finn's Fan:








*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is going to take a lot of thought, there are so many fantastic pictures. It's really going to be hard to choose just one.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Voted! Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow this is a tough one. Hard to pick just one!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Wow! So many great shots of fetching! Had a really hard time choosing! Good luck everyone


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

General V Getting it DONE !! :headbang2


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I voted! Can you guess who for? lol


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

This may be a stupid question but ummm...where and how do I vote?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Not a dumb question because I had to ask also. I see you are using the mobile app. If you open this in safari there will be the names above the pictures where you can vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These monthly photo contests just keep getting harder and harder to pick just one.

They're all fantastic pictures of absolutely beautiful Goldens doing what they love to do.

I did vote, _finally_*......* but it was so hard. 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow ...so hard to choose! They're all great photos & beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Why is the poll closed a day early? I thought it was open until 12-1.

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Eeek! I screwed up on the number of days to keep the poll open! :doh:
Thanks for pointing that out - I've reopened it.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a winner! Congratulations, General V, you get to pick the theme for December! PM coming your way.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats General V!! That was a great pic! Of course there were many great ones, always so hard to choose..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Woohoo! Congratulations!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats GeneralV! I voted for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats General V. Great picture !


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations. It was a stunning pic.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Way to go General V - that's one great photo!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all for voting for my boy BaWaaJige. I love that photo of him he is doing something that he loves...by the way he did learn to hold a chucker better. lol


----------

